# YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS!!!!



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad sent me this email from a friend of his. Unbelieveable is all I can say. Here is the story.....

Jay was in town last night so we studied these pictures and decided that it had to be a photo shop project. I'm the only person I know that's manly enough to draw iron and fire down on a pack of crazed, charging coyotes then finish the last one with a pocket knife. And since I wasn't there, this had to be a fake.

So I talked to Aaron this morning and he gave me the scoop. The picture is for real and so is the story. Aaron's friends were checking snares around Geraldine and decided to stop and call in a spot. One had a 204 and a 22 pistol. The other had a camera. They called for 15 minutes and brought in the pack of coyotes that they couldn't see until they were 20 yards away. The shooter shot twice with the 204 rifle as the coyotes closed in. The dogs didn't know where to go and were jumping around, barking, etc. By the time he made the second shot they had moved in to 10 yards and he couldn't see anything but hair in his scope, so he put the rifle down and grabbed his sidearm. He stood up and started firing into the pack of jumping dogs. The shooter emptied his sidearm and managed to get a bullet into each coyote. One was still alive but too wounded to run off. The cameraman had a 22 pistol in his pack on the ATV so he was going to walk back for it to finish off the last one. Meanwhile, the shooter tried to stand on the coyote's head when it bit at his leg and got a mouthful of his pants. He kicked at the coyote but it wouldn't let go. So the cameraman ran over with his pocket knife and proceeded to stab the coyote in the ribs until it bled out and let go of the shooters pant leg.

Pretty wild.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Now thats just a dream Yote hunt there! That would be so exciting! Talk about your one in a million chances!


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

20 yards away you say. Looks like pretty open country. Not much brush from where they are coming or anywhere, actually. Just saying. Plus that dude shooting is aiming pretty close to the photographer. Maybe he hunts with Dick Cheney?

That is a hard one to believe. I guess if you had them all crazed up and they were starving, it could happen. I've called six in at one time and when the shooting started, they ran like cowards.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I got the same email. I've got a little more text on mine. It's made out like it was forwarded from the actual shooter. Funny thing is, is the font of the forwarded original text, is the same as the font of the other text. I couldn't agree more about the position of the photographer and the shooter.


HARD TO BELIEVE, BUT THEN WHO KNOWS
Subject: Coyote Hunting

Jay was in town last night so we studied these pictures and decided that it had to be a photoshop project. I'm the only person I know that's manly enough to draw iron and fire down on a pack of crazed, charging coyotes then finish the last one with a pocket knife. And since I wasn't there, this had to be a fake.

So I talked to Aaron this morning and he gave me the scoop. The picture is for real and so is the story. Aaron's friends were checking snares around Geraldine and decided to stop and call in a spot. One had a 204 and a 22 pistol. The other had a camera. They called for 15 minutes and brought in the pack of coyotes that they couldn't see until they were 20 yards away. 
The shooter shot twice with the 204 rifle as the coyotes closed in. The dogs didn't know where to go and were jumping around, barking, etc. By the time he made the second shot they had moved in to 10 yards and he couldn't see anything but hair in his scope, so he put the rifle down and grabbed his sidearm. He stood up and started firing into the pack of jumping dogs. The picture makes them look like they're charging but they were just bouncing around trying to figure out what to do. The shooter emptied his sidearm and managed to get a bullet into each coyote. One was still alive but too wounded to run off. The cameraman had a 22 pistol in his pack on the ATV so he was going to walk back for it to finish off the last one. Meanwhile, the shooter tried to stand on the coyote's head when it bit at his leg and got a mouthful of his pants. He kicked at the coyote but it wouldn't let go. So the cameraman ran over with his pocket knife and proceeded to stab the coyote in the ribs until it bled out and let go of the shooters pant leg.

Pretty wild.

Subject:

My buddy Wishman and I were calling over the holidays when this pack of hungry coyotes came racing in. Got a few shots off with the long guns but was forced to draw the big iron on my hip to finish the job. John had his camera out until the one left standing, although wounded, was still intent on getting a piece of us. Even though John¢s career keeps him indoors, he always carries a knife. He was able to subdue the dog with his three inch blade in a what I am confident will be one of the most amazing ordeals I¢ll ever experience.

The second picture has these dogs plus what was in the snares. 16 dogs total.

Notice the extra sentence, "The picture makes them look like they're charging but they were just bouncing around trying to figure out what to do." Anyway, this is exactly how I received the email. I did not edit the layout in anyway whatsoever. My call? Gimme a friggin' break! That picture of Marty Robbins just looks staged. There is no way a photographer is going to stand there while somebody is fanning the hammer on his .22. I say those dogs are propped up on sticks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This one has been going around awhile. It looks like the yotes were propped up/staged in the snow. They were probably frozen from the night before. If you look closely it looks like there's some frozen snow on a couple of them which is unlikely to happen to a live yote. It looks like there is some frozen blood on one too. Also, the impressions and tracks in the snow look a little fishy.

sawsman


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I agree with most of what you guys are saying. The first thing I thought of when I saw the picture was just what you have mentioned and that is, what camera guy would stand there taking a picture while his buddy was firing in his direction.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

What kind of shmuck poses a bunch of coyotes and then lies to people about this? Narcissism at it's best.

[attachment=0:d51ij6op]douchebag.jpg[/attachment:d51ij6op]


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So in between bouts of uncontrollable laughter, I am wondering just how stupid the guys who set this up think people really are.
Then I remember that I am convinced that if you took 99% of the people in the world, combined all their brains in one skull, then that person would still be an idiot. That gave me the logic behind setting this up and sending it out. 
Depending on what day of the week it is, I am not sure which group _*I*_ would fall into either. hehe.

Man that is funny. :mrgreen:

I would not be happy about the guy pointing the gun at me even if I KNEW it was unloaded and staged. MAYBE if I had the bolt to it in my pocket, but not so much even then.

If you notice, all those dogs are thick healthy looking dogs, no starvation clues to justify an attack, AND not a single one of them has it's mouth open. You ever see a dog of any variety running full speed with it's mouth shut? No airflow, no running. And as has already been mentioned, the big bloody snow patch stuck to the side of the rearmost dog, is NOT something you would see on a live running dog.
Also, if you look at the head and neck of the dog furthest away on the left, that is definitely a snare groove in the fur just behind the head.

Nice try though, I have gotten a good laugh out of it, and I needed one. :mrgreen: :rotfl: *(u)* -/O_-

I give them an "A" for effort. :twisted:


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's the full size picture as I received in my email. Much better detail.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I was out the other day and came across this poor little yote, he looked hungry and injured. :lol: I tried to feed him but he jumped into the truck and drove off, leaving me to walk all the way home.[attachment=0:1u0s04f4]dogs 2.jpg[/attachment:1u0s04f4]


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i dont know if anyone looked at the pictures close but there is not a single track behind the coyotes but lots in front........unless coyotes can fly!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

lucky duck said:


> I was out the other day and came across this poor little yote, he looked hungry and injured. :lol: I tried to feed him but he jumped into the truck and drove off, leaving me to walk all the way home.[attachment=0:3u6ufmut]dogs 2.jpg[/attachment:3u6ufmut]


 :lol: Looks like he bloodied himself . Musta jumped a barbed wire fence and caught himself. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lucky duck said:


> I was out the other day and came across this poor little yote, he looked hungry and injured. :lol: I tried to feed him but he jumped into the truck and drove off, leaving me to walk all the way home.[attachment=0:f9rxrgxi]dogs 2.jpg[/attachment:f9rxrgxi]


Poor little bastage, you deserved to walk after serving him that old stale bread and the fact that you had already shot him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Artoxx here. Although a fantastic tale, couldnt be true in the least bit. Unless they were blind, and inbred, I dont think a yote would charge a guy unless cornered. And the other reason I dont believe it is that who goes out with his buddy hunting or checking trap lines and doesnt bring his own gun? Any chance I get, I bring a gun with me. Maybe I'm just too skeptical here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

What a funny thread. I needed something funny to read here at work! :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The other day I was out hunting and this bugger tried to attack me


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont care what anyone says great post and fun to read.


----------



## Utah Gila (Sep 8, 2008)

*You are sooo right! I DONT. *
Just flipping through the discussion forum and found this little gem from last month. WOW!! If 
anyone has ANY EXPERIENCE at all with coyotes this story and the associated picture is so 
much crap. Coyotes are very smart and do not charge in a pack. Where did the dogs come from?? 
They didnt leave any tracks behind them! They must have dropped out of the sky. And, where 
did all the tracks in front of them come from?? Could it be that they are running backwards? 
(or was it just the tracks of the idiot that carried them over there to prop them up). 
And one final error, a wounded coyote turns away and if possible runs as fast as he can 
in the oposite direction( sorry but they are the biggest cowards in the predator world). 
Anyway, it must have been fun giving the dogs a final 6 minutes of Fame!!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

One eyebrow raised , ya'll best be stayin outta yer grannys medicne now ye hear!! LOL


----------

